# Virtual cube progression thread



## V Achyuthan (Feb 15, 2022)

Recently I have been practicing virtual cube (ya the 3x3 virtual cube on cs timer)
I am averaging around 20-22 (wow 2022) seconds. My PB is 9.71 and PB Ao5 is 17.88. I use CFOP for Virtual cube btw.




Anyone have any tips to improve? thanks.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 15, 2022)

15-02-2022
Broke every single PB except for single
Mo3 = 15.12
Ao5 = 16.96
Ao12 = 18.54
Ao25 = 19.02
Ao50 = 19.19
Ao100 = 19.99

Also I have become sub-20. Yayy.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 18, 2022)

Didn't do any solves yesterday and day before yesterday, since there was a lot of hw.
Did some today,
Broke some of my PB's today
Ao5 = 16.57
Ao12 = 17.00
Ao25 = 18.63
Ao50 = 18.98
Ao100 = 19.33

Edit - Broke some more PBs after I posted this lol
Ao5 = 15.28
Ao12 = 16.99
Ao25 = 17.76
Ao50 = 18.67
Ao100 = 19.05


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 20, 2022)

broke all the PBs of yesterday lol
Ao5 = 13.78
Ao12 = 14.53
Ao25 = 15.00
Ao50 = 15.44
Ao100 = 16.80


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 16, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> hey I was watching some ppl using virtual cube too on cstimer but how do you open it? I flipped through the cstimer settings and other tabs and stuff and still didn't figure it out.


Go to settings on cs timer.
Go to the timer tab.
Click the box next to 'entering in times with'.
Click virtual.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 16, 2022)

V Achyuthan said:


> Recently I have been practicing virtual cube (ya the 3x3 virtual cube on cs timer)
> I am averaging around 20-22 (wow 2022) seconds. My PB is 9.71 and PB Ao5 is 17.88. I use CFOP for Virtual cube btw.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use a custom keymap for your virtual cube?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Do you use a custom keymap for your virtual cube?


nope.
Edit - Because I don't know how to do it.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Apr 17, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How do you get used to the virtual cube keys?? I practiced for a while and I still can't memorize it lol


I actually only use R U D and r/Rw keys lol


----------

